# Dd's poops are not seedy



## 1jooj (Apr 8, 2002)

Dd (3mo) is healthy and gorgeous. She does not suffer from excess gas, stuffiness, rash or discomfort. She is the exclusively bfed dd of an omnivore mama. She does not like chickpeas, so for now I avoid them somewhat.

However, in general her poops are not seedy. They are liquid-y and often have mucous, with very few "curds."

Should I be concerned? Should I quit dairy? I love dairy...


----------



## anothermama (Nov 11, 2003)

I was never aware that baby poop was SUPOSED to be seedy. My dd's poop was pretty soft, sometimes "curdy" like you describe, the entire time she was breastfed and I didn't think anything was wrong.

I think the key, as with lots of things in babes that little, is if she's pooping and peeing and growing like normal than she's fine.


----------



## CajunMama (Jun 24, 2003)

Recently my 3mo old babe's poop isn't "seedy" either. It is more "creamy" and my DS is EBF too.

Is your babe gaining weight? Bright eyed? Having enough wet and poopy daipes? If so I wouldn't be concerned.....

JMO though. Maybe the more experienced mamas can be more help.


----------



## pageta (Nov 17, 2003)

DS is 8 months old and still ebf and his poopies are only occasionally seedy. The only thing that matters is that they are mustard yellow and not spinach green. The green means they're getting too much of the lower calorie foremilk. DS was 50th percentile at birth and 95th at 2 months and has stayed above the 90th percentile since, so the fact that his poopies aren't seedy very often isn't really an issue.


----------



## schatz (May 6, 2003)

my dd is 15 months now so maybe I am 'experienced' :LOL

anyway, my dd only had seedy poops for a very brief time then they became very creamy with occasional curds (she was also ebf and didn't seem to mind most of what I ate). The frequency also changed from several a day to one, huge bomb once every few days. This is normal -- babies who are ebf use so much of the milk that there is little waste and it takes time to build up. Now that dd is eating a lot of solids, she's back to 2 or 3 per day, every other day. I won't scare you with the description though!


----------



## anabean (May 1, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by 1jooj_
*However, in general her poops are not seedy. They are liquid-y and often have mucous, with very few "curds."
*

my dd's poops are exactly like you describe! exactly. and i worry too, especially cause i've always had low supply issues. but i guess it can be normal, too. i guess i was expectig poop more like pudding, or dijon mustard :LOL but no, it's just like you describe it.


----------



## babyluvr (Mar 21, 2004)

Ds's poops are nice and variable, and I know he is a healthy chubby guy. But often he has this foamy poop, like gold dishwater and I've seen it come out of him like that so I KNOW it's not anything I've used to wash the diapers, covers, clothes, etc. It doesn't bother him and so doesn't bother me, I'm just intrigued...anyone else?


----------



## MamaAllNatural (Mar 10, 2004)

My babies only had seedy poop sometimes in the beginning. I can't recall any of them having it past three months. Also my little guys are pretty mucousy. If he holds it in for a couple days (growth spurt) it'll be a little more solid, but generally they're super runny, super yellow and super sweet! So nice to change a poopy that doesn't stink!


----------



## zenasia (Mar 2, 2004)

My dd had liquid, mucousy poops for a long time. I ended up calling her doc. It's not a problem as long as she has tears, wets her diapers frequently, and she doesn't poop 1 right after another all the time. After all, breastmilk is liquid and that's all she gets. What else would her poops look like?


----------



## KFH (Nov 30, 2001)

I agree with what others have said...the seeds are generally what you look for when they're real little, and they disappear when the baby is older. If you're baby is no longer pooping at every feeding, it's normal not to have the curds.


----------



## tanjarine (Apr 13, 2003)

From my experience the seedy poop is the transition between meconium and 'normal' breastfed baby poop. After the first few weeks, I would expect diapers to be smooth runny golden yellow poop that smells sweet. As long as baby is nursing well and content and stools smell ok and are consistent no worries.
I remember with my first son I could not eat any dairy because he would have curds of mucous in his stool and as soo as i stopped they were back to normal (dh's family has a big history of lactose intolerance)
Tanja







mama to Raven 11, Jakob 4, Ben 2 and our new baby girl!








~mykids~


----------



## sincitymama (Sep 20, 2003)

Oh dear, now you ladies have me worried! lol. My son is 3 months, and his poops are always seedy. I thought this was great because they tell you to look for that in the beginning...should I worry? Quit dairy? Ok, this is probably just the crazy paranoid new mommy in me coming out but really, now I'm confused.

Sarah
Who never thought the topic of human waste would be her main topic of conversation. :LOL


----------



## CTMOMOF2 (Aug 7, 2003)

I agree w/Pageta, What color are the poops? Are they green? If so, i would agree that it could be the too much fore-milk thing. I had this prob a couple of months ago. I started nursing on one breast consecutively for 3-4 hours then on the other for 3-4 hours. I did this for a few days, the prob solved itself in one day.


----------



## sabrosina (Jun 23, 2003)

We never had seedy poo with Liam. They were a chestnut brown, thin and had occasional mucous.

For what its worth..


----------

